# Latest IOS app update



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Anyone with an iPhone get a recent update with the "refresh" button on the bottom of the offers screen? Do we not have to swipe down now? Anyone been able to grab a block without swiping?

Why can't these developers create an update that actually helps make the job easier instead of the opposite. Now when you "start travel" it tries to force you to use amazon navigation. Guess I won't be pressing start travel anymore.

On a HW block atm. Keep getting orders, accepting them, then I go to my itinerary and they aren't there. Call support and they can't help me because I don't have a current order so having to email off road support which obviously doesn't have a number to call. Not to mention number of other bugs. Can't say I'm surprised. Lol


----------



## titacdmx (Mar 20, 2017)

I have the most recent iOS and I'm still swiping down. There does seem to be a lot of bugs in the app. Once it said I was already logged in on a different device. Nope, only one device. Once I couldn't log into the app at all, just got the eternal circle. I called support and emailed no one knew how to help me. I figured out how to get it fixed on my own. Hoping it will get better.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

There are many app versions they are testing, even in same warehouse.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

titacdmx said:


> I have the most recent iOS and I'm still swiping down. There does seem to be a lot of bugs in the app. Once it said I was already logged in on a different device. Nope, only one device. Once I couldn't log into the app at all, just got the eternal circle. I called support and emailed no one knew how to help me. I figured out how to get it fixed on my own. Hoping it will get better.


What version? I'm 2.2.228 as of today.


----------



## titacdmx (Mar 20, 2017)

Poolepit said:


> What version? I'm 2.2.228 as of today.


2.1.212 So apparently not most recent Flex. Not sure why it hasn't updated.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

titacdmx said:


> 2.1.212 So apparently not most recent Flex. Not sure why it hasn't updated.


i'm also still on 2.1.212 and haven't been prompted to update.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Happened when I logged out and logged in manually.


----------

